# Going to smoke a 14 lb Pork Shoulder



## christophcbv (Sep 3, 2013)

I am relatively new to this as well and have a party Saturday and I'm cooking a 14lb pork shoulder for pulled pork.  After reading a lot of threads and checking with my trusty neighbour, this appears to be a very long process as most bank on approx 90 min per pound.  Thoughts as to how to do this, or break it up, are needed to help me.  I've looked at smoking Fri until at 165 deg, (timing it to approx 11pm-12am), then putting it in the oven at 225 (wrapped in foil in a roast pan) until it reaches approx. 205 deg (over night ideally when I wake up) at which time I will wrap in towels as suggested and place in a cooler for an hr or 2 then start pulling...  This is my first rough idea... thoughts are welcomed and appreciated.  Please suggest away as the only things I have done so far are ribs and pork sirloin, so this one is longer and a bit more in depth. 

Thanks and look fwd to hearing some responses.


----------



## smokenado (Sep 3, 2013)

I've done 13 lbs I think if you are planning on 225 I did better at 250-260 averaged under 1 and half. Personally when I've cooked in the 225 range it just drags on but in the 250s it seem to move better. Just my thoughts good luck.


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 3, 2013)

I figure I would be between 225-250.  So I'm guessing with your response and what not, I'm pretty bang on with the timings and stuff?  How long usually to get it to the 165 deg?  Is that a good plan of action that I laid out above in your opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2013)

Your plan is fine. But at 225-250*F plan on 2 Hours per Pound plus 2 hours of CYA time in case something crazy happens or you get a stubborn butt. It is way better to have the Butt in the Cooler waiting on the People rather than the other way around...JJ


----------



## radio (Sep 3, 2013)

And if you have a thermometer with a probe, check the temp of your oven.  Most manufactures are way off on temp settings.  Some as much as 50°!

When in a super crunch for time, I have finished butts in the oven at 350° and they were great!


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 3, 2013)

So how long do you figure until I get to 165 deg? just so I can kind of plan on when to start and 'try' to get to bed by midnight with the pork then in the oven to raise it to 205 deg. Any other tips or helpful suggestions to think about or worry about?  Thanks.


----------



## nfluencial (Sep 3, 2013)

Once you wrap it, it won't hurt it bumping it to 375 in the oven and letting her rip till 203-205. Smoke it for around 6-7 hours for some good smokey goodness flavor/color then put in the oven wrapped till finished. It won't go dry because its wrapped and you'll break the tissues down faster.  Even ole Myron Mixon does his hot too in a pinch. That's a huge butt. Personally I only buy 7-9 pounders as I get the best cut and reasonable cooking time. Be sure on a butt that big to save the juices to pour back on the pulled meat to introduce some smoke flavor back into the inner most parts of the meat. Many may disagree with this method but for a large butt and a time crunch it beats waiting 21 hours for the meat to cook.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 4, 2013)

At the temps planned it will take 6-8 hours to get to 165*F. Don't be hard set on any temp before foiling...If it only gets to the high 150's, a common stall point, and you are tired. Foil, go in the oven and get some sleep. I usually use 325-350*F as an oven temp that gives me the desired result in a hurry...BUT...If you have the time and like plenty of sleep there is no reason to go over 275-300*F. It will go slow , you get sleep and no risk of the sugar in the rub burning and getting bitter...JJ


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 5, 2013)

When people say 'save the juices' that come out to put on the finish product before serving, do you mean in the oven, any juices that come out of the foil wrapped shoulder?  Where else would I catch juices?  Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

I use a Drip Pan under any meat I smoke. When I foil I add Foiling Juice, so when it reaches temp there is juices to catch. Next as hot meat rests it give up more juice. So yes save all of it to go back in the meat, Or reduce down until the liquid has thickened into a glaze...JJ


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 5, 2013)

I only have a water/drip pan under the racks and I usually just replace the water with hot water when it starts to get low...  No drip pan in my smoker :-(


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

No place for a disposable on a lower shelf? You can even put the meat in a small roasting pan. Slightly less smoke penetration but will not be noticed once pulled...JJ


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 5, 2013)

If it'll fit, I could take a rack out and put a foil meat plate in... hmm.  Now ya got me thinking... lol.


----------



## radio (Sep 5, 2013)

Like JJ said, you can always put it in a pan.  I would smoke it on the rack for a two to three hours and get smoke penetration all around, then put it in a pan before it really started dripping all the porkie goodness


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

Now you are on a roll! Check the link below for more detail on the value of Pan Drippings...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...drippings-from-smoked-meats-flavor-in-a-spoon


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 6, 2013)

So its been in the smoker now for 1.5 hrs and the meat has already gone up 55 ish degrees and is hovering around 95... seems like a fast jump, is that normal?  Is the 'stall' everyone talks about around 150 deg???  It smells and looks delish...


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 6, 2013)

Meat has been in 4.5 hours and up 105 degrees...  Smells fantastic...  Can't wait.  After the stall and it gets to 165 degrees, I just want to confirm the procedure after that.  So I bring it in, wrap it in tin foil, nice and tight, put it in a pan (do I cover it or no) and then put it in the oven at what temp?  Thanks guys.  If I find out how to do pics, I'll post a before, during and after tomorrow am...


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm thinking 275 as JJ said for a slow cook and 'some sleep.' :-)  That'll do me from midnight until 7 or so right?  (I do plan however on getting up at 3ish to check on it)>


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2013)

That plan should work. When you check the temp at 3AM if you are 185*F or higher back the temp down to 200*F and get some more sleep...It can stay there for several more hours until the IT hits 200. At this point, if you don't need the Oven for other stuff for the party, you can even set the Oven to 150*F and leave it there until your guests show up. This is common in restaurants. The foiled meat will stay hot and not dry out...JJ


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 6, 2013)

Here goes nothing... the transfer has begun.  8 hrs out there, now to the oven!!


----------



## christophcbv (Sep 7, 2013)

So overnight in the oven at around 225, I checked on it twice and it got between 206-210, so I just turned it down to 200 to have a coffee and relax.  What's the next step?  Simple take it out, wrap it in a towel and put it in a big pan or cooler?  HOw long does it stay in there?  When can we star ripping it apart?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2013)

After your Coffee, have at it...It's ready to pull anytime you are " if " you have insulated gloves. If not you might want to let it sit wrapped in foil on the counter for 30-60 minutes to cool to a temp that is comfortable for your hands. Enjoy your party...JJ


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

Help, Jimmy.  I smoked a 7.5 lb butt yesterday for 7 hrs and the IT got to 166 at midnight when I double foil wrapped it and put it in the oven. I set the oven at 250 and went to sleep expecting to put it back on the Okie Joe when I got up at 0700.  When I looked at the IT,  it is up to 210! YIKES< have I ruined it? I am afraid to unwrap it and see. I plan to unfoil it enough to get the juices out and the wrap it a towel for 3 hrs in the cooler. How much damage did I do getting the IT too high? How do I salvage it?


----------



## bobank03 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not a chef, but I'm sure it will be fine? 210 is ok. I don't think there is any concern.


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you are right. I am still sitting here looking at the foil wrapped butt; afraid to unwrap it! The overnight oven idea seemed like such a good idea at the time! LOL!


----------



## bobank03 (Sep 8, 2013)

The recommended temp is 205. You went 210? Please believe me, you are fine. Break out some fresh rolls and make up some nice finishing sauce and have at it!


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you'll be fine. You only overshot by a little.  Hope it's great!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

I finally got the nerve to open her up and was pleasantly surprised! It literally fell off the bone and the sections divided without a touch while juice oozed out into my catch pan. I removed the fat and then scraped the areas between the sections. She was pulling herself as I touched her! I think it is going to be just fine! Thank you to all of you for your help; next time I am keeping the oven at 220, overnight. It's almost time for a BBQ sandwich for lunch! Thanks again.













Pork Butt with oven finish.JPG



__ floyd
__ Sep 8, 2013






She looked just fine!













Pulled Porm NC Style.JPG



__ floyd
__ Sep 8, 2013






The finished product with Eastern NC BBQ sauce - No Tomatoes allowed within 50 feet of EASTERN NC Sauce!


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad it came out good for you.  Butts are very forgiving and you won't stress so much over the next one
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What is this Eastern NC BBQ sauce you refer to?  I love fresh tomatoes, but can't stand anything with tomato

sauce in it.  Ketchup...


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

BBQ in the Carolinas varies by region of the state and each region thinks they have the answer, BUT Eastern NC uses a vinegar and hot pepper recipe that is by FAR the best. ( I am originally from Greenville, NC, later moving to Goldsboro & Raleigh.) MY Recipe is:

Eastern NC BBQ Sauce ala Floyd 

2 Cups   Cider Vinegar

2 T          Crushed Red Pepper

1 T          Garlic

1T           Worcestershire Sauce

1T           Salt to taste

2 T          Dark Brown Sugar

1t            Tabasco

2 Sticks Butter (optional)

No catsup or tomatoes allowed within 50 feet of Floyd's NC BBQ Sauce!

Try it; you'll like it. It is easy to make and gives the pulled pork a vinegar and fire taste,


----------



## smokeusum (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, Floyd, did you hit the East West BBQ fest/comp in Greensboro this weekend? I drove up from Clt yesterday!


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2013)

Floyd said:


> BBQ in the Carolinas varies by region of the state and each region thinks they have the answer, BUT Eastern NC uses a vinegar and hot pepper recipe that is by FAR the best. ( I am originally from Greenville, NC, later moving to Goldsboro & Raleigh.) MY Recipe is:
> 
> Eastern NC BBQ Sauce ala Floyd
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I'll give it a try.  Do you ever put in anything to thicken it up a bit?


----------



## smokeusum (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, we do it Thin! You wouldn't think the meat could soak up a sauce that is almost thinner than water... But it does!!!


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2013)

Reason I asked is a former neighbor had a Q joint for several years and made a vinegar based sauce that was darned good, but had a little body to it.  Not sure how he tightened it up, but it wasn't water thin.

2 sticks of butter?!?!?!  You been cooking with Paula Deen?!?!?


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in MD now so I couldn't go to the EW, but I bet that was super.

Yes, the butter is good when I am basting on an open pit. You don't need the butter for a smoker!

.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry I am late to the reveal, but as you were told and found out, 5° over 205 is no big deal. The whole 200-205°F IT is a Competition thing anyway! Going higher than 205°F causes a continued breakdown of the collagen that holds the muscle fibers together and can get the muscle so broken down that it has a Mushy mouth feel. The experienced Judges spot it as over cooked right away but the average Q Fanatic would not notice a bit of difference and praise you for cooking the most tender Pork they have ever eaten. If you were happy, " Screw the Numbers, " and don't change a thing...JJ

BTW>>>The 5° over thing was THIS time. You can get the same size butt and Smoke and Oven finish the exact same way, get up and find the meat at a 185°F Second Stall and need another couple of hours to get it done...Happens all the time! As a Culinary Student I once asked my Chef/Instructor how long I should Bake a Potato? He answered, " Until it's Done..." Same deal here. Numbers are only Guidelines. There are no Rules in our art, you just cook it until it's Right!


----------



## floyd (Sep 8, 2013)

It tastes great, and I really appreciate all the advice.  My mind was set for putting the butt back in the Okie Joe for a couple hours this morning, and when I saw 210, my heart sank. You are right, it is all about gettin' it done!  Thanks again.


----------

